# Solved: Network Adapter missing - no internet connection



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

I have posted this in the hardware forum as well, not sure where the best place is.

This is a desktop PC with Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit.

Up until yesterday, the PC had perfect internet access via ethernet. When I came to use it last night - no access.

The situation:
The sys tray icon has a red cross and mouse over produces 'Not connected - no connections are available.'
The network Adapter is a Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller and is showing in Device Manager, and according to the properties, is working correctly.
The network diagnostics troubleshooter finds the following - 'Windows could not automatically detect this network's proxy settings'.
When I open Network and Sharing Centre and then click on 'Change Adapter Settings', there is nothing showing in the Network Connection.
If I click on Connect to a network, I get 'No connections available'
If I click on Set up a new connection, I get 'Windows did not detect any networking hardware'

What I have tried:
I have uninstalled the network adapter from device manager and then reinstalled it. Still showing as ok.
I have run netsh int ip reset" and "netsh winsock reset"
I have downloaded and installed the latest adapter drivers
I noticed a Windows Critical update had been done at 03:00 so I restored the system to before that update.
I restored further back than that update, to two days previously.

None of the above worked and I'm not sure what else to try. Has the actual hardware failed, or is there something else I can do?


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

Can you check the LAN port on the back of your desktop if there is a illumination indicating that there is connection between the router and the LAN card itself?


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

Both ends of the ethernet cable - the NIC and the router, are flashing.


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

Try ipconfig/all on cmd prompt and copy the results back please.


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in replying, I've been working away.

So, I have tried a different cable and port. I assumed that the NIC had failed so bought a USB-LAN adapter. This installed fine but has made no difference at all. Now I have two network adapter showing in Device Manager but still no network hardware being detected by the OS. Any ideas?

Here is the ipconfig/all output, which is decidedly odd:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Fudpuckle
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

Try using a working computer with internet connection and a usb flash drive to transfer the logs on your next reply.

Download MiniToolBox and open/run the program.
When open, checkmark or select all options then click Go.
A notepad will open then copy-paste the report on your next reply.

Download then run Farbar Service Scanner and checkmark all boxes.
Click Scan and then a Notepad text will open. Copy-Paste the report on your next reply.


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

Thank you. Here are the scan outputs:

*MiniToolBox*

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 13-07-2013
Ran by EmmaM (administrator) on 28-11-2013 at 15:31:06
Running from "C:\Users\EmmaM\Desktop"
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

========================= Flush DNS: ===================================

Windows IP Configuration

Could not flush the DNS Resolver Cache: Function failed during execution.

========================= IE Proxy Settings: ==============================

Proxy is not enabled.
No Proxy Server is set.

"Reset IE Proxy Settings": IE Proxy Settings were reset.
========================= Hosts content: =================================

========================= IP Configuration: ================================

# ----------------------------------
# IPv4 Configuration
# ----------------------------------
pushd interface ipv4

reset

popd
# End of IPv4 configuration

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Fudpuckle
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Server: UnKnown
Address: 127.0.0.1

Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again.
Server: UnKnown
Address: 127.0.0.1

Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.
Unable to contact IP driver. General failure. 
========================= Winsock entries =====================================

Catalog5 01 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NLAapi.dll [52224] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 02 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\napinsp.dll [52224] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 03 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll [65024] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 04 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll [65024] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 05 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [231424] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 06 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winrnr.dll [20992] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 07 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL [145280] (Microsoft Corp.)
Catalog5 08 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL [145280] (Microsoft Corp.)
Catalog5 09 C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll [121704] (Apple Inc.)
Catalog9 01 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [231424] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 02 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [231424] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 03 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [231424] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 04 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [231424] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 05 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [231424] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 06 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [231424] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 07 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [231424] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 08 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [231424] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 09 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [231424] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 10 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [231424] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 01 C:\Windows\System32\NLAapi.dll [70656] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 02 C:\Windows\System32\napinsp.dll [68096] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 03 C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll [86016] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 04 C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll [86016] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 05 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [327168] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 06 C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll [28672] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 07 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL [170880] (Microsoft Corp.)
x64-Catalog5 08 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL [170880] (Microsoft Corp.)
x64-Catalog5 09 C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll [132968] (Apple Inc.)
x64-Catalog9 01 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [327168] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 02 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [327168] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 03 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [327168] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 04 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [327168] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 05 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [327168] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 06 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [327168] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 07 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [327168] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 08 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [327168] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 09 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [327168] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 10 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [327168] (Microsoft Corporation)

========================= Event log errors: ===============================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (11/28/2013 00:30:18 AM) (Source: SideBySide) (User: )
Description: Activation context generation failed for "assemblyIdentity1".Error in manifest or policy file "assemblyIdentity2" on line assemblyIdentity3.
The value "MAJOR_VERSION.MINOR_VERSION.BUILD_NUMBER_MAJOR.BUILD_NUMBER_MINOR" of attribute "version" in element "assemblyIdentity" is invalid.

Error: (11/27/2013 00:30:57 AM) (Source: SideBySide) (User: )
Description: Activation context generation failed for "assemblyIdentity1".Error in manifest or policy file "assemblyIdentity2" on line assemblyIdentity3.
The value "MAJOR_VERSION.MINOR_VERSION.BUILD_NUMBER_MAJOR.BUILD_NUMBER_MINOR" of attribute "version" in element "assemblyIdentity" is invalid.

Error: (11/26/2013 11:07:44 AM) (Source: SideBySide) (User: )
Description: Activation context generation failed for "assemblyIdentity1".Error in manifest or policy file "assemblyIdentity2" on line assemblyIdentity3.
The value "MAJOR_VERSION.MINOR_VERSION.BUILD_NUMBER_MAJOR.BUILD_NUMBER_MINOR" of attribute "version" in element "assemblyIdentity" is invalid.

Error: (11/24/2013 06:38:40 PM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (11/24/2013 06:37:13 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: EKAiOHostService.exe, version: 7.6.10.0, time stamp: 0x5049625e
Faulting module name: EKAiOHostService.exe, version: 7.6.10.0, time stamp: 0x5049625e
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000fc31
Faulting process id: 0x65c
Faulting application start time: 0xEKAiOHostService.exe0
Faulting application path: EKAiOHostService.exe1
Faulting module path: EKAiOHostService.exe2
Report Id: EKAiOHostService.exe3

Error: (11/22/2013 04:57:56 PM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (11/22/2013 04:56:38 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: EKAiOHostService.exe, version: 7.6.10.0, time stamp: 0x5049625e
Faulting module name: EKAiOHostService.exe, version: 7.6.10.0, time stamp: 0x5049625e
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000fc31
Faulting process id: 0x668
Faulting application start time: 0xEKAiOHostService.exe0
Faulting application path: EKAiOHostService.exe1
Faulting module path: EKAiOHostService.exe2
Report Id: EKAiOHostService.exe3

Error: (11/22/2013 08:05:06 AM) (Source: SideBySide) (User: )
Description: Activation context generation failed for "assemblyIdentity1".Error in manifest or policy file "assemblyIdentity2" on line assemblyIdentity3.
The value "MAJOR_VERSION.MINOR_VERSION.BUILD_NUMBER_MAJOR.BUILD_NUMBER_MINOR" of attribute "version" in element "assemblyIdentity" is invalid.

Error: (11/21/2013 05:11:33 PM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (11/21/2013 05:10:06 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: EKAiOHostService.exe, version: 7.6.10.0, time stamp: 0x5049625e
Faulting module name: EKAiOHostService.exe, version: 7.6.10.0, time stamp: 0x5049625e
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000fc31
Faulting process id: 0x664
Faulting application start time: 0xEKAiOHostService.exe0
Faulting application path: EKAiOHostService.exe1
Faulting module path: EKAiOHostService.exe2
Report Id: EKAiOHostService.exe3

System errors:
=============
Error: (11/28/2013 03:31:11 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service service depends on the DHCP Client service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1068

Error: (11/28/2013 03:31:11 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The DHCP Client service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1068

Error: (11/28/2013 03:31:11 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Network Store Interface Service service depends on the NSI proxy service driver. service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1058

Error: (11/28/2013 03:31:11 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The NSI proxy service driver. service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1058

Error: (11/28/2013 03:31:06 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service service depends on the DHCP Client service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1068

Error: (11/28/2013 03:31:06 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The DHCP Client service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1068

Error: (11/28/2013 03:31:06 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Network Store Interface Service service depends on the NSI proxy service driver. service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1058

Error: (11/28/2013 03:31:06 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The NSI proxy service driver. service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1058

Error: (11/28/2013 03:31:02 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service service depends on the DHCP Client service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1068

Error: (11/28/2013 03:31:02 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The DHCP Client service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1068

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (11/28/2013 00:30:18 AM) (Source: SideBySide)(User: )
Description: assemblyIdentityversionMAJOR_VERSION.MINOR_VERSION.BUILD_NUMBER_MAJOR.BUILD_NUMBER_MINORc:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dllc:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dll3

Error: (11/27/2013 00:30:57 AM) (Source: SideBySide)(User: )
Description: assemblyIdentityversionMAJOR_VERSION.MINOR_VERSION.BUILD_NUMBER_MAJOR.BUILD_NUMBER_MINORc:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dllc:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dll3

Error: (11/26/2013 11:07:44 AM) (Source: SideBySide)(User: )
Description: assemblyIdentityversionMAJOR_VERSION.MINOR_VERSION.BUILD_NUMBER_MAJOR.BUILD_NUMBER_MINORc:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dllc:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dll3

Error: (11/24/2013 06:38:40 PM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (11/24/2013 06:37:13 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: EKAiOHostService.exe7.6.10.05049625eEKAiOHostService.exe7.6.10.05049625ec00000050000fc3165c01cee94428638ee6C:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\AiO\Center\EKAiOHostService.exeC:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\AiO\Center\EKAiOHostService.exe6f144d3c-5537-11e3-ba1b-e06995b6f54c

Error: (11/22/2013 04:57:56 PM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (11/22/2013 04:56:38 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: EKAiOHostService.exe7.6.10.05049625eEKAiOHostService.exe7.6.10.05049625ec00000050000fc3166801cee7a3c4c2f813C:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\AiO\Center\EKAiOHostService.exeC:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\AiO\Center\EKAiOHostService.exe0cd6c12f-5397-11e3-9a8b-e06995b6f54c

Error: (11/22/2013 08:05:06 AM) (Source: SideBySide)(User: )
Description: assemblyIdentityversionMAJOR_VERSION.MINOR_VERSION.BUILD_NUMBER_MAJOR.BUILD_NUMBER_MINORc:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dllc:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dll3

Error: (11/21/2013 05:11:33 PM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (11/21/2013 05:10:06 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: EKAiOHostService.exe7.6.10.05049625eEKAiOHostService.exe7.6.10.05049625ec00000050000fc3166401cee6dc7d6c2603C:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\AiO\Center\EKAiOHostService.exeC:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\AiO\Center\EKAiOHostService.exec420cc56-52cf-11e3-91b7-e06995b6f54c

CodeIntegrity Errors:
===================================
Date: 2013-11-28 00:30:20.081
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\ELAMBKUP\klelam.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-11-28 00:30:20.081
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\ELAMBKUP\klelam.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-11-28 00:30:20.081
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\ELAMBKUP\klelam.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-11-28 00:30:20.066
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 14.0.0\KLELAMX64\klelam.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-11-28 00:30:20.066
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 14.0.0\KLELAMX64\klelam.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-11-28 00:30:20.050
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 14.0.0\KLELAMX64\klelam.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-11-27 00:31:06.835
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\ELAMBKUP\klelam.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-11-27 00:31:06.819
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\ELAMBKUP\klelam.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-11-27 00:31:06.819
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\ELAMBKUP\klelam.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

Date: 2013-11-27 00:31:06.788
Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 14.0.0\KLELAMX64\klelam.sys because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

???? ??? Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
???? Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
?????? ??????? ?? Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
???????? ?????????? Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
?????????? Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
??????????? ?? Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Acer eRecovery Management (Version: 5.00.3002)
Acer Registration (Version: 1.03.3003)
Acer ScreenSaver (Version: 1.1.0225.2011)
Acer Updater (Version: 1.02.3005)
Acrobat.com (Version: 1.6.65)
Adobe AIR (Version: 1.5.0.7220)
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX (Version: 10.2.152.26)
Adobe Reader 9.1 MUI (Version: 9.1.0)
aioscnnr (Version: 5.8.10.0)
aioscnnr (Version: 7.6.13.10)
Apple Application Support (Version: 2.3.6)
Apple Mobile Device Support (Version: 7.0.0.117)
Apple Software Update (Version: 2.1.3.127)
Bonanza Deals (remove only) (Version: 5.0.1.0)
Bonjour (Version: 3.0.0.10)
center (Version: 7.7.2.0)
clear.fi (Version: 1.0.1422.15)
clear.fi (Version: 9.0.7418)
clear.fi Client (Version: 1.00.3007)
D3DX10 (Version: 15.4.2368.0902)
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition
DHTML Editing Component (Version: 6.02.0001)
essentials (Version: 7.7.2.0)
Fotogalerija Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Galeria de Fotografias do Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Galería fotográfica de Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Galeria fotogràfica del Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Galeria fotografii uslugi Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Galerie de photos Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Galerie foto Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Google Chrome (Version: 30.0.1599.101)
Google Update Helper (Version: 1.3.21.165)
gpedt.msc 1.0
Hotkey Utility (Version: 2.05.3014)
Identity Card (Version: 1.00.3006)
Intel(R) Control Center (Version: 1.2.1.1007)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (Version: 7.0.0.1144)
Intel(R) Processor Graphics (Version: 9.17.10.2932)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (Version: 10.1.0.1008)
Iomega QuikProtect (64-Bit) (Version: 1.0.2.54)
iTunes (Version: 11.1.1.11)
Java 7 Update 40 (Version: 7.0.400)
Java Auto Updater (Version: 2.1.9.8)
Junk Mail filter update (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Kaspersky Internet Security (Version: 14.0.0.4651)
Kodak AIO Printer (Version: 7.7.2.0)
KODAK AiO Software (Version: 7.7.6.0)
MediaEspresso (Version: 1.0.1423_35858)
Mesh Runtime (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6015.5000)
Microsoft Money 2000 Standard
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Silverlight (Version: 5.1.20913.0)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (Version: 3.1.0000)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (Version: 8.0.61001)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
MSVCRT (Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
MSVCRT_amd64 (Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430) (Version: 4.20.9870.0)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688) (Version: 4.20.9876.0)
Nero Control Center 10 (Version: 10.2.11100.1.1)
Nero ControlCenter 10 Help (CHM) (Version: 10.5.10000)
Nero Core Components 10 (Version: 2.0.18100.8.8)
Nero DiscSpeed 10 (Version: 6.2.10500.2.100)
Nero DiscSpeed 10 Help (CHM) (Version: 10.5.10000)
Nero Express 10 (Version: 10.2.12000.21.100)
Nero Express 10 Help (CHM) (Version: 10.5.10200)
Nero Multimedia Suite 10 Essentials (Version: 10.5.10300)
Nero StartSmart 10 (Version: 10.2.11600.14.100)
Nero StartSmart 10 Help (CHM) (Version: 10.5.10000)
Nero Update (Version: 1.0.0018)
ocr (Version: 6.2.3.50)
Poczta uslugi Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Podstawowe programy Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Pota Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
PreReq (Version: 6.2.4.0)
PrintProjects (Version: 1.0.0.9282)
Raccolta foto di Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver (Version: 7.36.1224.2010)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (Version: 6.0.1.6257)
S?????? f?t???af??? t?? Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Skype 5.10 (Version: 5.10.116)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2836939v3) (Version: 3)
Update for Microsoft Access 2010 (KB2553446) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Filter Pack 2.0 (KB2810071) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553065)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553181) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553267) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553310) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2566458)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589298) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589375) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2596964) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598242) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687503) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2760598) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2760631) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2767886) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2794737) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2825640) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2826026) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2553290) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2810072) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2687623) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector 2010 (KB2553406) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2553145) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft SharePoint Workspace 2010 (KB2589371) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Visio Viewer 2010 (KB2810066) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Word 2010 (KB2827323) 32-Bit Edition
Wajam (Version: 2.02)
Windows Live ??? (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live ???? (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Argazki Galeria (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Communications Platform (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Essentials (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Essentials (Version: 15.4.3508.1109)
Windows Live Fotogaléria (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Fotogalerie (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Fotogalleri (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Fotograf Galerisi (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Fotótár (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Galeria de Fotos (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Galerija fotografija (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant (Version: 7.250.4225.0)
Windows Live Installer (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Language Selector (Version: 15.4.3508.1109)
Windows Live Mail (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Mesh (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Messenger (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live MIME IFilter (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Movie Maker (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Photo Common (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Photo Gallery (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live PIMT Platform (Version: 15.4.3508.1109)
Windows Live Remote Client (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Remote Client Resources (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Remote Service (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Remote Service Resources (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live SOXE (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live SOXE Definitions (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Temel Parçalar (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live UX Platform (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack (Version: 15.4.3508.1109)
Windows Live Writer (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Writer Resources (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Liven asennustyökalu (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Liven sähköposti (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Liven valokuvavalikoima (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)

========================= Devices: ================================

Name: NSI proxy service driver.
Description: NSI proxy service driver.
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: nsiproxy
Problem: : This device is disabled. (Code 22)
Resolution: In Device Manager, click "Action", and then click "Enable Device". This starts the Enable Device wizard. Follow the instructions.

Name: Intel RAID Controller Windows 7
Description: Intel RAID Controller Windows 7
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: iaStorV
Problem: : This device is disabled. (Code 22)
Resolution: In Device Manager, click "Action", and then click "Enable Device". This starts the Enable Device wizard. Follow the instructions.

Name: Composite Bus Enumerator
Description: Composite Bus Enumerator
Class Guid: {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: CompositeBus
Problem: : This device is disabled. (Code 22)
Resolution: In Device Manager, click "Action", and then click "Enable Device". This starts the Enable Device wizard. Follow the instructions.

========================= Memory info: ===================================

Percentage of memory in use: 29%
Total physical RAM: 2984.5 MB
Available physical RAM: 2102.53 MB
Total Pagefile: 5967.18 MB
Available Pagefile: 4276.86 MB
Total Virtual: 4095.88 MB
Available Virtual: 3964.66 MB

========================= Partitions: =====================================

1 Drive c: (Acer) (Fixed) (Total:222.95 GB) (Free:137.35 GB) NTFS
2 Drive d: (DATA) (Fixed) (Total:223.71 GB) (Free:192.23 GB) NTFS
3 Drive e: (USB2.0 QF9700LAN) (CDROM) (Total:0.19 GB) (Free:0 GB) CDFS
4 Drive f: () (Removable) (Total:7.19 GB) (Free:6.96 GB) FAT32

========================= Users: ========================================

User accounts for \\

Administrator EmmaM Guest

========================= Minidump Files ==================================

No minidump file found

========================= Restore Points ==================================

23-10-2013 16:31:42 Windows Update
03-11-2013 11:26:17 Windows Update
08-11-2013 14:24:34 Windows Update
12-11-2013 16:46:34 Windows Update
14-11-2013 03:00:27 Windows Update
14-11-2013 19:44:41 Installed Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver For Windows Vista aL^R
14-11-2013 19:46:12 Removed Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver For Windows Vista and£&Þ£&ÞªHÖá
14-11-2013 20:08:34 Restore Operation
22-11-2013 08:11:37 Scheduled Checkpoint

**** End of log ****

*FSS*

Farbar Service Scanner Version: 23-11-2013
Ran by EmmaM (administrator) on 28-11-2013 at 15:33:35
Running from "C:\Users\EmmaM\Desktop"
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
****************************************************************

Internet Services:
============
Dnscache Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of Dnscache service is OK.
The ImagePath of Dnscache service is OK.
The ServiceDll of Dnscache service is OK.

Dhcp Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of Dhcp service is OK.
The ImagePath of Dhcp service is OK.
The ServiceDll of Dhcp service is OK.

Nsi Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of Nsi service is OK.
The ImagePath of Nsi service is OK.
The ServiceDll of Nsi service is OK.

nsiproxy Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of nsiproxy service is OK.
The ImagePath of nsiproxy service is OK.

Connection Status:
==============
Attempt to access Local Host IP returned error: Localhost is blocked: Other errors
There is no connection to network.
Attempt to access Google IP returned error. Other errors
Attempt to access Google.com returned error: Other errors
Attempt to access Yahoo.com returned error: Other errors

Windows Firewall:
=============
MpsSvc Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of MpsSvc service is OK.
The ImagePath of MpsSvc service is OK.
The ServiceDll of MpsSvc service is OK.

Firewall Disabled Policy: 
==================

System Restore:
============

System Restore Disabled Policy: 
========================

Action Center:
============

Windows Update:
============

Windows Autoupdate Disabled Policy: 
============================

Windows Defender:
==============

Other Services:
==============

File Check:
========
C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tcpip.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\mpssvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\vssvc.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\es.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll => MD5 is legit

**** End of log ****


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

It seems that your LAN card is faulty as its not being detected on any logs. Can you borrow a known working compatible card just to verify it works?


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

I bought and installed a USB LAN card and that shows up okay but doesn't work either. Isn't that the same as putting another LAN card in?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

disconnect the USB LAN device 
can you post a screen shot of device manager

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *

Please Post back the results in device manager as requested below

You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.
If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

how to access device manager for different windows versions
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should open to allow device manager to be seen, see the menu on the left hand side

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

If the above does not work then 

For Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb > In the Start Search box type > *device manager* and then press enter
or
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager​For Windows 8
If you happen to be using a keyboard with Windows 8, the quickest way to open Device Manager is via its shortcut on the Power User Menu, accessible by pressing the *WINDOW* key and the *X* key together.
If on a touch screen - have a read here http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/a/device-manager-windows-8.htm​Once you are in device manager then navigate to:

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices that are listed under network adapters
are there any yellow *! ? *or a X​
post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
For Windows XP
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. ​For windows Vista or Windows 7
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​For Windows 8
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​
To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

Many thanks. I'll do this as soon as I can but it will probably be a couple of days.


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

Just to add while in Device Manager,


> Name: NSI proxy service driver.
> Description: NSI proxy service driver.
> Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
> Manufacturer:
> ...


Click View menu - Show Hidden Devices. Go to Non Plug and Play then look for NSI Proxy Service Driver and then right-click Properties - Driver tab and set it to Type :System, Ok.


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

Bit of a delay because of work. Anyway, I have tried a new LAN card - no joy. Screen shot from Device Manager attached.

I checked the NSI Proxy Service Driver and it was already set to System. I'm totally at a loss as to what to do next.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see a ipconfig /all and also the service status on the PC - see below

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc

the fact that the DHCP service is not running may indicate a virus so 
- try *safemode with networking * (sometimes wireless does not work with safemode )
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Status of Services*

We would like to see some status information for each of the services listed below.

To do this goto

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*SERVICES.MSC*

*OR*
Control Panel>
Administrative Tools> 
Services>

for windows 8
Windows+R keys to open the Run dialog 
Type the following command 
*SERVICES.MSC*

then for each of the services listed below - Please post back the following status information;
If the service is set to Started or Stopped 
*and* 
If the service is set to Automatic or Manual


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

If any of those services are not started/running, 
then right click on the service 
then from the menu choose *properties* and now check the dependencies.

for each dependency entry - Check each of one of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running/starting.


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

Ipconfig/all is the same as it was when I posted it on 26 Nov:

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Fudpuckle
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

The PC has Kaspersky Internet Security 14 on it  disabling it makes no difference.

There has never been any other anti-virus on the PC. This was a clean build of Windows 7 64 bit about two months ago.
I have tried booting into safemode and that made no difference.

Services Info:

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)  Started, Automatic
Computer Browser  Stopped, Manual
DHCP Client - Stopped, Automatic
DNS Client - Stopped, Automatic
Network Connections - Stopped, Manual
Network Location Awareness - Stopped, Automatic
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) - Started, Automatic
Server - Stopped, Automatic
TCP/IP Netbios helper - Started, Automatic
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations only)  N/A
WLAN AutoConfig (Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only) - Started, Manual
Workstation  Stopped, Automatic

For those services that show as stopped, I tried to start them and if they failed I check their dependencies. There was a common dependency in all of them, with the exception of Server, which started and then immediately stopped again. The common dependency was Network Store Interface Service.

When I tried to start the Network Store Interface Service it also failed with a dependency error. The only dependency was NSI Proxy Service Driver. I couldn't see an NSI Proxy Service or a Proxy Service so that was as much checking as I could do Services-wise.

As this was a driver that was failing to load I googled the issue and downloaded a batch file to restore the nsiproxy.sys driver, which did the following:

sc config nsiproxy start= system
sc start nsiproxy

I then restarted the PC but this has made no difference either.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this all that is showing ?


> Windows IP Configuration
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Fudpuckle
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
> ...


if so you have NO adapters

sounds like you have been hit by a virus possible

do a tcp/ip reset
*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7/Windows 8*

For Windows Vista/Windows 7
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):​
For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._


Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_
ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
also the link has a Microsoft * Fix it p/color]*, which will do the above for you

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

It's looking more and more like a hardware failure, but why wouldn't the new USB-LAN work? When I installed it they both showed up in device manager.

I have already done all of the above, as per a previous post. So I downloaded the Microrsoft msi and ran it but it made no difference. There's just no adaptor showing in Network & Sharing Centre.

Another post has suggested I try booting into Ubunto to see if I can access the internet from there. I don't hold out much hope but I'm going to try it.

Any other ideas? Thanks very much for your suggestions so far.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what happened with the TCP/IP reset ?

UBUNTU is a good idea, it will at least prove hardware or software


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

The TCP/IP reset didn't work (I ran the Microsoft msi). I have previously run it anyway and got an error: "There's no user specified settings to be reset."

So, I have just booted into Ubunto and can access the internet and download files fine. So the issue must be Windows specific but I'm just not sure how to solve it other than a clean install.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try running a 
SFC /scannow
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1538-sfc-scannow-command-system-file-checker.html
it maybe a virus or malware that is causing the issue


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

> I have downloaded and installed the latest adapter drivers
> I noticed a Windows Critical update had been done at 03:00 so I restored the system to before that update.
> I restored further back than that update, to two days previously.


Can you post the complete computer model next time as additional entries if the system file checker did not work, just in case.


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

I just ran sfc and got the message "Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. Details are included in the CBS.log"

I had a look in the CBS.log but it makes no sense to me! It's a large file so rather than paste it into this post I have attached it. Unfortunately it exceeds the forum's limits for upload so I have had to split it into two. Hopefully someone can make sense of it and pinpoint the files Windows couldn't fix.

I am currently running a full system scan with Kaspersky.


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

Full system scan and rootkit scan carried out - nothing found.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> "Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them


 sounds like windows needs to be repaired

You may be able to do a repair installation 
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/3413-repair-install.html

whats the make and exact model of the PC - you should have a Recovery partition on the PC - have you created recovery DVDs at all ?



> 2013-12-09 08:09:00, Info CSI 00000318 [SR] Verify complete
> 2013-12-09 08:09:00, Info CSI 00000319 [SR] Repairing 4 components
> 2013-12-09 08:09:00, Info CSI 0000031a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
> 2013-12-09 08:09:00, Info CSI 0000031c [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:14{7}]"fde.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-fde, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
> ...


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

It's an Acer Aspire M1930.

Currently doing a system repair using the Acer Recovery Management Console. If that doesn't work I'll try with the Win 7 bootable disk I've just burnt, and if that doesn't work I'll do a restore to factory settings.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats about all I think you can do
lets us know how you get on


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

Well, system repair was a total disaster! It stopped after about 40 minutes with the message:

"Windows setup could not configure Windows to run on this computer's hardware."

The only option was "OK" and after clicking that, the PC started to reboot. During reboot, the following message:

"Windows could not complete the installation. To install Windows on this computer, restart the installation." Again, the only option was "OK". So clicked that and the PC started to reboot, only to get the same message again - "Windows could not complete the installation. To install Windows on this computer, restart the installation."

So that was that, stuck in a loop.

I'm guessing there's definitely so some sort of hardware issue, given the repair message, but I have no idea what it might me. Nothing new has been installed on this PC since it was bought. I did a factory reset about three months ago and all has been fine until this networking issue cropped up.

I decided to bite the bullet (having already backed everything up anyway) and do a full reset to factory defaults. That's underway at the moment so hopefully it will work.


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

So, that's it then. I never did get to the bottom of this. I did a clean install of Windows and networking is all sorted again.

I'm marking it as solved, although clearly the underlying issue was never found, but I am up and working again. So often there will be a problem with an element of Windows that is unsolvable and the only way round it is a clean install. Oh well, the price we pay for using Microsoft software!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for taking the time to let us know 
and yes, we have seen a few issues with networking where the only solution is a complete re-install and repair does not resolve the issues
mainly when you do a tcp/ip reset and get access is denied


----------



## TisiRaptor (May 12, 2008)

Many thanks to etaf and jhayz for trying to sort this out for me.


----------

